# Fertilizer Prices 12/26/13



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Latest quote on fertilizer prices near St. Louis (12/26/13):

Potash: $450

DAP: $490

Urea: $470

Anhydrous: $648

Sulfur: $570

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, it's getting there Ralph....no more than beans and corn will bring now, it sure needs to come down alot more.

Regards, Mike


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just paid $69 acre for 300lbs of 6.15.40 and that is spred (12.27.13)


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Is the $570 per ton for sulfur as in ammonium sulfate or is that elemental sulfur?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

vhaby said:


> Is the $570 per ton for sulfur as in ammonium sulfate or is that elemental sulfur?


Elemental.

Ralph


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Todays price here nh3 565.00 per ton , 11-52-0 dry phos 570.00 per ton , 90% sulfur 455.00 per ton .


----------

